# new to forum/new to nissan



## '85300NA (Apr 14, 2004)

hey everyone, obviously im new to forum. I just recently bought a 1985 300ZX non-turbo.... Im lookin for some help locating any performance mods anyone can find. Help would be greatly appreciated. thanks alot.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

[QUOTE='85300NA]hey everyone, obviously im new to forum. I just recently bought a 1985 300ZX non-turbo.... Im lookin for some help locating any performance mods anyone can find. Help would be greatly appreciated. thanks alot. [/QUOTE]

JWT 

http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/

Nice to have you here! :cheers:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

How much power do you want to make? The VG30E isn't going to get you anywhere if you really want to mod your car your going to need a VG30ET. Also Z31.com is a good place to reference and Motor sport auto sometimes isn't a bad deal.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> JWT
> 
> http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/
> 
> Nice to have you here! :cheers:


That site is such a PITA to navigate.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah you have to pretty much KNOW what you want... or else its :asleep:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

James said:


> Yeah you have to pretty much KNOW what you want... or else its :asleep:


I'd say it more like :wtf: 

Seriusly , I went looking in there for stuff for my car and basically left in utter confusion. I even KNOW what I'm looking for and still have no clue.


----------



## '85300NA (Apr 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I'd say it more like :wtf:
> 
> Seriusly , I went looking in there for stuff for my car and basically left in utter confusion. I even KNOW what I'm looking for and still have no clue.



Thanks for the help so far, I dont want to go crazy mods but a nice set of headers/exhaust and intake system would be good...i seem to have tried every performance company I can find and no one goes back to '85 either that or just for the Turbo motors. So im pretty much looking for the basic beginner stuff, intake full exhaust that kinda stuff. Thanks again all


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

[QUOTE='85300NA]Thanks for the help so far, I dont want to go crazy mods but a nice set of headers/exhaust and intake system would be good...i seem to have tried every performance company I can find and no one goes back to '85 either that or just for the Turbo motors. So im pretty much looking for the basic beginner stuff, intake full exhaust that kinda stuff. Thanks again all[/QUOTE]
Do you have a 2+2?


----------



## '85300NA (Apr 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Do you have a 2+2?



Yes it is a 2+2


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I'd say it more like :wtf:
> 
> Seriusly , I went looking in there for stuff for my car and basically left in utter confusion. I even KNOW what I'm looking for and still have no clue.


You want one of their big injector, big cobra MAF ecu's and their sport 550 turbo, big internal wastegate TO4E/T31 combos. Some of their mild cams would also be nice. Add the turbonetics front mount IC kit and make a 3" exhaust and downpipe. Bolt on 450 whp for cheap. Thats the magic of the Z31.

Mike


----------



## '85300NA (Apr 14, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> You want one of their big injector, big cobra MAF ecu's and their sport 550 turbo, big internal wastegate TO4E/T31 combos. Some of their mild cams would also be nice. Add the turbonetics front mount IC kit and make a 3" exhaust and downpipe. Bolt on 450 whp for cheap. Thats the magic of the Z31.
> 
> Mike



its actually a non-turbo motor


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

[QUOTE='85300NA]Yes it is a 2+2[/QUOTE]

Kinda cuts out any of the aftermarket exhaust systems , I don't think anybody makes a 3" exhaust for the 2+2. Nothing that can't be made locally , however.
Headers should be easy enough to find for a VG30E.

You can use 3" exhaust pipe for the intake , and the non-turbo intake is basically the same as the turbo , but with just a bend where the turbo would be. Typical CAIs won't work , far too short. The stock intake is actually good enough , as long as you remove the stock airbox and go with a K+N open style. I'm using the stock bends on mine , with 3" pipe for the straight sections.

As with everybody that wanders in here with a non-turbo , you should really consider a turbo conversion. Don't even have to swap engines or anything , just add the turbo components and the proper ECU. The stock NT engine is blessed with all the internals the T engines had , but with higher compression.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> You want one of their big injector, big cobra MAF ecu's and their sport 550 turbo, big internal wastegate TO4E/T31 combos. Some of their mild cams would also be nice. Add the turbonetics front mount IC kit and make a 3" exhaust and downpipe. Bolt on 450 whp for cheap. Thats the magic of the Z31.
> 
> Mike


Depends on what you consider cheap , but yeah I'm planning on at least a few of those mods in the next year or so. :cheers:


----------



## '85300NA (Apr 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Depends on what you consider cheap , but yeah I'm planning on at least a few of those mods in the next year or so. :cheers:


Thanks everyone, i guess i'll hafta start puttin some money away for the turbo but the bank is far to short right now. Intake will be good enough for now, im not lookin to go crazy. Thanks again everyone and ill be sure to post any future mods


----------

